# He lied to me about his age?



## velina (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I am 20, and recently went on a date with a guy who I liked.
When I asked his age, he told me he was also 20, which I felt was good, being the same age as my date, as I had always dated older that myself.

However, I noticed that on his facebook profile it states he was born in 1996.. and I checked also to confirm people wished him happy 17th on his last birthday..

So then, I asked him again afterwards and he told me his real age, 'Im 18 in June' 

To me age isn't a huge problem, If I like a person, I like them for who they are. I like him, but if he lied to me on something small, is it a red flag? Also I am looking for a long-term boyfriend now, as I don't like being alone, and would like a travel partner and yeah just someone (cough im lonely lol)

Also the fact one night he asked me for a naked photo..which I am not in to these things.. so this also made me feel he was a little immature for me..

we still haven't slept together as we live far from each other, but I spend all summer where he lives for my work. Part of me thinks he is just wanting laid.


Advice/thoughts will be appeciated!:scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

He's a horny teenager looking for dirty pics and sex on the internet. Who knew they might have figured it out!

Btw, speaking as a 46 year old guy... Don't let your guard down. It's not going to get better. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## velina (Jan 28, 2014)

PBear said:


> He's a horny teenager looking for dirty pics and sex on the internet. Who knew they might have figured it out!
> 
> Btw, speaking as a 46 year old guy... Don't let your guard down. It's not going to get better.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you don't have honesty, you have NOTHING.

RUN away from any possible relationship now before it goes further.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

What Pbear said LOl


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

He's a minor not to mention immature and a liar. Run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

He just wants to show you his boner.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Shocker! A 17 year old boy wants to bang a 20 year old!

And he'll lie to do it.

Don't be too hard on him. All of us had the stupids when we were that age. Just break it off and be on your way.

You guys are being a bit unreasonable with your RUN business. He's a kid. His brain isn't even fully developed yet.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a good thing you didn't send pictures.
End contact with him immediately, first send him a message that he is a minor, and you are an adult, and you are terminating any contact, written or in person.

This is a CYA for you. 

He could be setting you up for blackmail, wanting money in return for not complaining to the police, etc. that you, and adult, was pursuing him, a minor, sexually.

Bad setup, bad boy. CYA and distance. Big distance.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sinnister said:


> You guys are being a bit unreasonable with your RUN business. He's a kid. His brain isn't even fully developed yet.


meh, I know tons of 17 year olds who DON'T choose to lie to get what they want. She'd be better off with one of them.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

He is a child. One day he might grow up and be a decent man. You never know.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

If one lies about a basic fact of their life (age, job, family background), then what ELSE will they lie about?

And, depending on what state you're in, this could have serious LEGAL consequences.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Sending the pic is a felony for sure.


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

I can hardly believe you're even considering continuing contact at all! No good will come of this and RUN is by no means OTT!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

My girlfriend of a year lied to me about her age. I only found out when I went over to her mothers house to celebrate her birthday. She told me she was a year older than what she was. Almost 15 years and two children later we are still together.
I would be more concerned with him wanting you to send him nude photos and your need to be in a relationship. Why the rush?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Before people go flying off the handle with felony charges, sex with a person under the age of 18 is not always a crime. It varies from state to state. So caution is good, in any case. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

PBear said:


> Before people go flying off the handle with felony charges, sex with a person under the age of 18 is not always a crime. It varies from state to state. So caution is good, in any case.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd err on the side of caution with a guy who's lying about his age and pressing for nude pictures. Certainly will tell my own daughter at age 18 not to be involved with anyone much younger. It's a new type of blackmail scam. It tends to be more effective on females, for whatever reason. In any case, a better way to make money than selling drugs, and seems a lot more fun, too, at least for the "boy."


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

PBear said:


> Before people go flying off the handle with felony charges, sex with a person under the age of 18 is not always a crime. It varies from state to state. So caution is good, in any case.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe not, PBear, but what happens when one of them turns 21, and then the underage party wants the 21 yr. old to buy them beer, and they tell the older one that they can't because they "forgot their ID"?

Even MORE legal issues!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

turnera said:


> meh, I know tons of 17 year olds who DON'T choose to lie to get what they want. She'd be better off with one of them.


17 year old boys with an opportunity to be with a 20 year old woman? 60% of the time, it works EVERYTIME!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

velina said:


> Also the fact one night he asked me for a *naked photo*..which I am not in to these things.. so this also made me feel he was a little immature for me..
> 
> we still haven't slept together as we live far from each other, but I spend all summer where he lives for my work. Part of me thinks he is just wanting laid.
> 
> ...


Believe the "part of you".

However, if you want to feel better and have a little giggle, know that instead of reading "naked photo", I read "he asked me for a naked potato".

I was *this close* to replying with "wtf is a naked potato???"


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Believe the "part of you".
> 
> However, if you want to feel better and have a little giggle, know that instead of reading "naked photo", I read "he asked me for a naked potato".
> 
> I was *this close* to replying with "wtf is a naked potato???"


I found a new use for my kids' Mrs. Potato Head. 
Here is your naked potato. Priceless.


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Believe the "part of you".
> 
> However, if you want to feel better and have a little giggle, know that instead of reading "naked photo", I read "he asked me for a naked potato".
> 
> I was *this close* to replying with "wtf is a naked potato???"


I wish I could double-like! You literally made me laugh out loud with your 'wtf is a naked potato???'


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey babe, I'm sending you a pic:









Come on babe, I sent you my naked potato, you send me yours!

Okay honey:









Sorry, I'm feeling a bit shy and a little protective of my potato's privacy!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought it might be some kinky sex act I'd never heard of! Who knows what the kids call stuff nowadays!

I'm glad you turned him down OP, what kind of girl does he think you are!? Sheesh... the nerve. Leave the poor potatoes alone!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

F-102 said:


> Maybe not, PBear, but what happens when one of them turns 21, and then the underage party wants the 21 yr. old to buy them beer, and they tell the older one that they can't because they "forgot their ID"?
> 
> Even MORE legal issues!


Funny, I never had that issue with my husband. He was 17 and I was 23 when we met.


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Funny, I never had that issue with my husband. He was 17 and I was 23 when we met.


Did he lie to you about his age though?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MissFroggie said:


> Did he lie to you about his age though?


No, he didn't. What my post was addressing was the whole deal about the underage one asking the one over 21 to buy alcohol. I never had that problem with my husband.

As for the OP's dilemma... I don't think I'd be so upset about the fact that he lied about his age because many people do. I don't condone it, but I do know that some do it, regardless. I'd be more concerned about WHY he did it. That, and the fact that he has requested naked pics. That would make me want to run away more than the age thing.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I remember seventeen. If he's like I was and all of my friends at that age were then he's not ready for the same thing you are. He's gonna make mistakes you don't want to be the recipient of.

A seventeen year old boy lying about his age says more about his maturity than his character. He may or may not develop character but he's not there yet. And to him it's REALLY cool that he's dating an older woman. Not romantic but cool. Don't fall for the "fix him because he has potential" trap.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps I'm soured on it, but as soon as all my underage "friends" and all their underage friends found out I was 21, the first words out of their mouths was "Awesome! Can you buy us beer?"

They were all losers, come to think of it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LOL Mine all knew better than to ask. I don't drink, and didn't then, either. If I wasn't buying for myself, WHY would I buy fo someone else? To this day, even when shopping, if a friend asks me to get them some beer, even if THEY have the money for it, I refuse. Same with tobacco products. I won't buy them, even for those who are of legal age for both.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I bought beer a bunch of times between 17-21. I'd just not shave four or five days and wear a flannel work shirt. In the mid eighties you just had to look 21 or older. None of the "ID if they look under 40 stuff". Actually when clean shaved I get carded more now at 45 which is stupid. I'd say they're a little overboard at some places now.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

velina said:


> :iagree:


I agree too.............run like hell..:iagree:


----------

